# What is better than FRAPS?



## ADE

FRAPS takes up too much memory, and, it only last for a few seconds. is there anything better? thats free?


----------



## Tuffie

Maybe its your computer, I think FRAPS is the best screen capture pragram.

Kent.


----------



## Maddhatter

yea and if those system specs are your current computer you should have no problem with fraps at all


----------



## PC eye

Game Cam Lite for XP not Vista yet! After capturing video segments you take snapshots with a player like PowerDVD in bmp format. There are plenty of freeware file converters found for conversion into jpg. You won't see the frame counter in any screen shots you make.


----------



## Deepblue

if you pay for Fraps it will make longer movies .


----------



## DrCuddles

FRAPs IMO is the best one out at the moment but only if you've payed for it
otherwise it gets very annoying stopping every 30 seconds


----------



## Kornowski

FRAPS is good, I don't know of any better ones out there. It is annoying though, only being able to take 30 second videos, with no sound 

The screen capture is good though!


----------



## ADE

i just don't like having 1-2GB or hard drive gone for 30 seconds of video. I don't get why it must be like that.


----------



## PC eye

Kornowski said:


> FRAPS is good, I don't know of any better ones out there. It is annoying though, only being able to take 30 second videos, with no sound
> 
> The screen capture is good though!


 
Game Cam Lite can capture much videos once you atart a game with it after the initial setup. You press the assigned key to start and another to stop. That took care of not getting direct screen captures while playing Fear. The full retail version of either FRAPS or Game Cam is needed for sound capture. Presently still waiting for a Vista version.



ADE said:


> i just don't like having 1-2GB or hard drive gone for 30 seconds of video. I don't get why it must be like that.


 
 Video can only be compressed so far. The average is about 60mb for a minute of capture. This includes live video capture with usb or pci devices from external sources as well as with software. How do you think I ended up with two 500gb sata drives to go along with the pair 250gb ide drives here? The captures here have to include sound as well as the video portion.


----------



## Altanore

ADE said:


> i just don't like having 1-2GB or hard drive gone for 30 seconds of video. I don't get why it must be like that.



Because when it is recording, it has no time to compress it, so it records uncompressed video.  If it compressed it while recording, your game would be basically unplayable as your FPS would drop big time.  You can easily compress them afterwards to like a 20mb file.

Fraps is the best way to go.


----------



## Maddhatter

use windows movie maker to compress the video you can get it quite small


----------



## PC eye

The 2.1 version of the MS creative pack is for XP while the latest 2.6 version is strictly for Vista already having movie maker installed. FRAPS was alright for making clips in 98 but a little too outdated for XP and Vista alike at this point. Another thing is getting movie maker to run while you are in a game. If you start recording before starting the game and have a long session you can still use up drive space fast even when having a better compression for video.


----------

